# So Motherfucking Agitated...



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I am about to rip my fucking hair out...smash my phone against the wall....I AM GOING FUCKING CRAZZYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

SO. FUCKING. AGITATED.

I think my thyroid medication (Levothyroxine) and PCOS medication (Metformin) are doing this to me. I am like seriously about to crawl out of my skin. This is soo uncomfortable. I popped 5mg's of Zyprexa to calm down and I haven't been able to yet.

My doctor is a fucking emotionally unavailable asshole who I can't contact because of the holidays. I AM FUCKING SICK AND THROUGH OF DEALING WITH THIS SHIT ON MY OWN.!!!!!!!!!!!

I have Borderline Personality Disorder and I don't have a therapist. This is just calling for chaos and craziness.

i don't know what the fuck to do. So. Fucking. Agitated. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....


----------



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

i have been in ur place with medications causes severe agitation and having no one to turn to.. I understand what its like to be alone during the holidays. I would strongly suggest changing doctors if he is an asshole and I would do it now. If a doctor is making you feel bad or is not understanding the situation, they must be dropped immediately. This is what I would say to you- you are not alone. It is horrible what you are experiencing. I am sorry you have to go through this. I am agitated most of the time and have similar feelings of crawling out of my skin. The only thing i can recommed for that is cardio exercise which actually releases neurotransmitters to dull those sensations or a benzodiazapene (ativan). I however am not a doctor but I have dealt with this for a long ass time.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I am about to rip my fucking hair out...smash my phone against the wall....I AM GOING FUCKING CRAZZYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> SO. FUCKING. AGITATED.
> 
> ...


How long have you been taking the medications?

Levothyroxine can be very agitating. How much are you taking and what are your lab readings? You could reduce this some but with a half-life of 3-7 days it will take a while. Hypothyroidism is rarely a dangerous so you should be in danger to do so, the biggest complaints being fatigue and feeling cold. Any change does affect mood but if your are too high that can drive anxiety, restlessness and irritability.

Usually you adjust insulin drugs by monitoring your glucose but am unfamiliar with PCOS.

*I have Borderline Personality Disorder and I don't have a therapist* Have you tried to get a therapist? Medications are of little use for this disorder.

However for the anxiety benzodiazepines are very useful as psychiatrysucks just mentioned.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> How long have you been taking the medications?
> 
> Levothyroxine can be very agitating. How much are you taking and what are your lab readings? You could reduce this some but with a half-life of 3-7 days it will take a while. Hypothyroidism is rarely a dangerous so you should be in danger to do so, the biggest complaints being fatigue and feeling cold. Any change does affect mood but if your are too high that can drive anxiety, restlessness and irritability.
> 
> ...


I began taking both of the medications on Monday morning...so approximately 5 days.

I am taking 25 mg of the Levothyroxine, which is the starting dose apparently. (My doctor instructed me to split the 50 mg tablet in half for the first week, and then begin taking the full 50 mg tablet the week after). I don't know my lab readings as my doctor did not share them with me, only said, ''Your thyroid is not functioning as well as it should be." I did notice right away on the first day that I felt unusually tired and fatigued and only desired to sleep. This continued for the next several days, until yesterday when all hell broke loose. I felt such a deep and intense agitation that I had NEVER felt before. I almost felt like the Hulk. It was terrible, and today I am still experiencing some of it's remnants, along with a deep depression. I will be contacting my psychiatrist on Monday and letting him know what's been going on. For now, I have decided to stop both the Levothyroxine and Metformin.

As far as the Borderline Personality Disorder goes...Yes, I have tried to get a therapist, but was instructed to attend an Intensive Outpatient OCD program for 6 weeks before I could begin to work with that specific Dialectical Behavioral Therapist. I also have sought therapy for my BPD about a year ago. I was in a Mentalization based therapy group for 10 months, and that was somewhat helpful. I disagree with you however about your statement regarding medications for the use of BPD treatment. Medications can be of great help to people with this disorder by providing mood stability, reducing anger/hostility and in some cases stopping paranoid ideation when it occurs. I attribute the fact that I've been able to stay out of the hospital for the past year and a half to the combination of medications I was placed on in April 2009 during a brief hospitalization.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I began taking both of the medications on Monday morning...so approximately 5 days.
> 
> I am taking 25 mg of the Levothyroxine, which is the starting dose apparently. (My doctor instructed me to split the 50 mg tablet in half for the first week, and then begin taking the full 50 mg tablet the week after). I don't know my lab readings as my doctor did not share them with me, only said, ''Your thyroid is not functioning as well as it should be." I did notice right away on the first day that I felt unusually tired and fatigued and only desired to sleep. This continued for the next several days, until yesterday when all hell broke loose. I felt such a deep and intense agitation that I had NEVER felt before. I almost felt like the Hulk. It was terrible, and today I am still experiencing some of it's remnants, along with a deep depression. I will be contacting my psychiatrist on Monday and letting him know what's been going on. For now, I have decided to stop both the Levothyroxine and Metformin.
> 
> As far as the Borderline Personality Disorder goes...Yes, I have tried to get a therapist, but was instructed to attend an Intensive Outpatient OCD program for 6 weeks before I could begin to work with that specific Dialectical Behavioral Therapist. I also have sought therapy for my BPD about a year ago. I was in a Mentalization based therapy group for 10 months, and that was somewhat helpful. I disagree with you however about your statement regarding medications for the use of BPD treatment. Medications can be of great help to people with this disorder by providing mood stability, reducing anger/hostility and in some cases stopping paranoid ideation when it occurs. I attribute the fact that I've been able to stay out of the hospital for the past year and a half to the combination of medications I was placed on in April 2009 during a brief hospitalization.


Sounds like a rough adjustment to these medications. If you start them again, begin with just one at a time and don't start the next until you feel adjusted.

*I disagree with you however about your statement regarding medications for the use of BPD treatment* I understand and agree that medications are beneficial. My concern was that you have BPD and "*I don't have a therapist*" - since therapy is the mainline treatment.

I was merely quoting some internet searches such as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Management_of_borderline_personality_disorder "The mainstay of management of borderline personality disorder is various forms of psychotherapy with medications being found to be of little use." and http://psychcentral.com/lib/2007/borderline-personality-disorder-treatment/ "Psychotherapy is nearly always the treatment of choice for this disorder; medications may be used to help stabilize mood swings. Controversy surrounds overmedicating people with this disorder."

Medications are a two-edge sword. I have DP from abuse during childhood. This is treated solely by emotional work. I have DR from a brain injury that is treated solely with medication. Some medications have interfered with my emotion work (such as heavy use of Gabapentin) whereas other medications (Wellbutrin and Sinemet) have no emotion blunting for me.

This is often a tricky thing. Statements such as "emotions overwhelming regular cognitive functioning" indicate the need for medication when overwhelmed. However, if a person is heavily medicated, it is problematic to do emotional work.

Sorry if I spoke discouraging somehow as that was not my intent.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> I am about to rip my fucking hair out...smash my phone against the wall....I AM GOING FUCKING CRAZZYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> SO. FUCKING. AGITATED.
> 
> ...


Insaticiable, I have had borderline hypothyroidism for many years now, so I'll give some advice that helped me. I found that levothyroxine, which is a synthetic T4, made me quite anxious no matter what the dose. But, maybe you should be starting out with an even lesser dose than the 25 ug, maybe like 10? I was able to switch to a desiccated porcine thyroid--name brands are Armour Thyroid, Westhroid or Nature-throid--that helped to keep me calm and alleviate some of the depression that goes with DP. T3, which is not in the synthetic levothyroxine, but in the natural replacement pig thyroid, helped greatly to ease the anxiety and depression. I personally think T4 is terrible and doesn't help anyone with the mental symptoms that go along with hypothyroidism. I also take N-acetyl-L-tyrosine in the afternoon to keep my thyroid functioning more. What was your TSH number, if you care to share that on the forum? Even a 3, can cause all sorts of very nasty symptoms. Low or high thyroid function is a very serious condition. I must manage my imbalance very carefully. Hope this info. helps and you will feel better soon.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Sounds like a rough adjustment to these medications. If you start them again, begin with just one at a time and don't start the next until you feel adjusted.
> 
> *I disagree with you however about your statement regarding medications for the use of BPD treatment* I understand and agree that medications are beneficial. My concern was that you have BPD and "*I don't have a therapist*" - since therapy is the mainline treatment.
> 
> ...


No, Visual Dude, that was not discouraging at all. I see what you're saying and appreciate your input and feedback very much. I do agree that psychotherapy, specifically behaviorally modified therapies such as Dialectical Behavioral Therapy are the mainline treatment protocols for this type of mental illness. I think I read a statistic somewhere that mentioned something like: 70% Therapy and 30% Medication accounted for recovery. In regards to the research you did which stated the following statement: "Controversy surrounds overmedicating people with this disorder" I'd have to say I agree whole-heartedly with, because I feel that I am overmedicated myself. I am on 4 psychiatric medications right now, 3 of which are at pretty high doses. However, I don't feel as if my cognitive functioning is impaired by the medications, only that I feel more sedated than should be. Depersonalization/derealization/dissociation however, does affect my cognitive abilities a lot. Again, I appreciate your well thought out response.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> Insaticiable, I have had borderline hypothyroidism for many years now, so I'll give some advice that helped me. I found that levothyroxine, which is a synthetic T4, made me quite anxious no matter what the dose. But, maybe you should be starting out with an even lesser dose than the 25 ug, maybe like 10? I was able to switch to a desiccated porcine thyroid--name brands are Armour Thyroid, Westhroid or Nature-throid--that helped to keep me calm and alleviate some of the depression that goes with DP. T3, which is not in the synthetic levothyroxine, but in the natural replacement pig thyroid, helped greatly to ease the anxiety and depression. I personally think T4 is terrible and doesn't help anyone with the mental symptoms that go along with hypothyroidism. I also take N-acetyl-L-tyrosine in the afternoon to keep my thyroid functioning more. What was your TSH number, if you care to share that on the forum? Even a 3, can cause all sorts of very nasty symptoms. Low or high thyroid function is a very serious condition. I must manage my imbalance very carefully. Hope this info. helps and you will feel better soon.


Rebekah, thank you very much for the advice. I appreciate it and will bring up some of the alternative choices you mentioned with my doctor during my next visit. I unfortunately don't have a copy of my results or know what my TSH levels are. In fact, my doctor never even told me if what I had was hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism, and it was through research later that day that I found out that Levothyroxine is usually prescribed to treat hypothyroidism, so that must be what I have.


----------

